# Steelseries Arctis Pro (Chat audio not functioning)



## SusHDS (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey, i am using the headset called Steelseries Arctis Pro edition and i have been using this headset for a while now, and randomly one day, the chat output stopped working, and i do not know what to do, ive tried to turn on and of, change batteries, go in to sound settings changing away from default, back to default and then try, ive also tried changing the leveling of the audio. 

When i test the audio, the PC receives sound, but i can not physically hear the sound, but i can hear the sound coming from the (game) output. COuld someone helpme out with this issue


----------



## flmatter (Apr 8, 2020)

did you push the volume button in and move it to game.  game ...../.....chat  is what I see on my dac box with my wireless pro's.
Wireless w/dac or  without    it is a video on how to set it up.    You probably changed the chat audio over to game only.


----------



## SusHDS (Apr 9, 2020)

flmatter said:


> did you push the volume button in and move it to game.  game ...../.....chat  is what I see on my dac box with my wireless pro's.
> Wireless w/dac or  without    it is a video on how to set it up.    You probably changed the chat audio over to game only.


That worked for me, thanks! 

What i did is i went in to the settings on the mixer, went to audio --> Chatmix, then put it to the middle, because it was all the way on the (game) side. thank you so much for helping me out!


----------

